# شاشات التحكم التي تعمل باللمس



## Eng.magical-moon (16 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء من الجميع
كل من لديه اية معلومات عن طريقة تشغيل او ربط الشاشات مع الplc من 
software and hardware وطريقة برمجتها
وكيفية ربط الايقونات المرسومه بمداخل الplc وكيفيه تعريفها وطرق ربط التايمر والعداد مع الشاشات لكي يتم تعديل قيمها حسب متطلبات العمل
ان لا يبخل بالمعلومات لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 يوليو 2010)

اي نوع من الشاشات تريد ارجو ذكر الماركة


----------

